# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Implanty pośladków

## Doris

Witam,
Mam takie nietypowe pytanie, czy mając implanty pośladków może pojawić się na nich cellulit??

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------

